# Problema con el driver NVIDIA y Xorg

## Muralitox

Holas que tal

Bueno ,  se que este tema esta planteado un millon de veces , pero eh leido mucho por el foro y no logro dar en el clavo

El problema basicamente es que no puedo usar Xorg con el driver nvidia , si con el driver nv 

Tengo una Geforce 4 MX 440  , motherboard Epox con chipset Via

Las versiones de nvidia-kernel y de nvidia-glx es [1.0.7676-r1]  y la version de xorg-x11 es [6.8.2-r4]

uname -a

```

Linux GenToo 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Wed Nov 2 21:05:26 UTC 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3433224  0

ipv6                  194848  6

ipt_limit               2432  10

iptable_mangle          2560  0

ipt_LOG                 6016  8

ipt_MASQUERADE          3072  0

iptable_nat            15668  1 ipt_MASQUERADE

ipt_TOS                 2432  0

ipt_REJECT              4608  1

ip_conntrack_ftp       71056  0

ipt_state               1920  6

ip_conntrack           28616  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_conntrack_ftp,ipt_state

iptable_filter          2560  1

ip_tables              16384  9 ipt_limit,iptable_mangle,ipt_LOG,ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ipt_TOS,ipt_REJECT,ipt_state,iptable_filter

snd_pcm_oss            37664  0

snd_mixer_oss          13568  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2820  0

snd_seq_oss            24576  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4608  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                34960  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

ohci_hcd               28292  0

ehci_hcd               37384  0

pcspkr                  3656  0

rtc                     9800  0

snd_via82xx            19264  0

snd_ac97_codec         53880  1 snd_via82xx

snd_mpu401_uart         5504  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            16032  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5900  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

uhci_hcd               25612  0

parport_pc             28996  2

via_agp                 7040  1

evdev                   7680  0

usbnet                 29832  0

usbcore                91644  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usbnet

agpgart                20556  2 nvidia,via_agp

```

(si , no tiene problemas para cargar el modulo)

dmesg | grep nvidia

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

bus pci: add driver nvidia

bound device '0000:01:00.0' to driver 'nvidia'

```

ls /dev/nvidia*

```

/dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidia2  /dev/nvidia4  /dev/nvidia6  /dev/nvidiactl

/dev/nvidia1  /dev/nvidia3  /dev/nvidia5  /dev/nvidia7

```

Bueno , aqui las configuraciones:

/etc/make.conf 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

USE="gd gd-external mysql apache2 php openssl jpg png gif X gtk alsa gtk2 \

     -oss nls aavm kde mmx sse moznocompose moznoirc moznomail \

     xmms nvidia glut wolk-bootsplash msn doc tiff acl -icc dga v4l \

     xvid divx4linux win32codecs -evo pic cscope vim-with-x -gnome firefox \

     java flash mozilla-firefox netscape-flash firefox softmmu kqemu opengl -nonow"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fPIC"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="-19"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "record"##

    Load        "xtrap"

  #  SubSection  "extmod"

  #    Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

  #  EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    #Option "Protocol"   "IMPS/2" #"IntelliMouse"

    #Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"# "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsung"

    HorizSync   31.5-64.3

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    VendorName       "nvidia"

    Driver           "nv"

    Option           "DPMS" "on"

    Option           "CursorShadow" "true"

#   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    #VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NV AGP"

    Monitor     "samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#      Option "Composite" "Enable"

#      Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

Estos son los logs:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  (El error que tira)

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux GenToo 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Wed Nov 2 21:05:26 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 06 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov  4 19:28:39 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "samsung"

(**) |   |-->Device "NV AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev 44 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 1106,3058 rev 20 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0171 card 1682,1210 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem @ 0xf4000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, 0xe8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf3ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

        mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

        mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

        pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI, GeForce4 448 Go,

        GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

        GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

        0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

        0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

        Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

        GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX 5500,

        GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M, 0x0329,

        Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI, GeForce FX Go53xx Series,

        GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

        GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE, GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345,

        GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700, 0x0349, 0x034B,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F, GeForce 6800 Ultra,

        GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, 0x0043, GeForce 6800 GT, 0x0049,

        Quadro FX 4000, Quadro FX 4400, 0x00C0, 0x00C1, GeForce 6800 LE,

        0x00C8, 0x00C9, 0x00CC, 0x00CE, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600,

        0x0142, 0x0143, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, 0x0147, GeForce Go 6600, 0x0149, 0x014B,

        0x014C, 0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, 0x0160, 0x0166, 0x0210,

        0x0211, 0x021D, 0x021E

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

        Trio32/64, Aurora64V+, Trio64UV+, Trio64V2/DX/GX

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

        virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

        86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

        trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/741GX/M741/760/M760, SIS340

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000, V2x00

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

        neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

        3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        ProSavage PN133, ProSavage KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128,

        SuperSavage/MX 64, SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR,

        ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

        CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

        CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

        ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100,

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

        tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

        cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

        tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

        cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

        cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

        cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1, cyberbladeXP4

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

        ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

        ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

        i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

        SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

        ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

        Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM, Cougar3DR

(II) via: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400, K8M800

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## Muralitox

/var/log/Xorg.0.log (el log actual usando el driver nv)

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux GenToo 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Wed Nov 2 21:05:26 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 06 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov  4 19:29:01 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "samsung"

(**) |   |-->Device "NV AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev 44 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 1106,3058 rev 20 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0171 card 1682,1210 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem @ 0xf4000000/24, 0xe0000000/27, 0xe8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf3ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [2] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

        mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

        mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

        pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI, GeForce4 448 Go,

        GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

        GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

        0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

        0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

        Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

        GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX 5500,

        GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M, 0x0329,

        Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI, GeForce FX Go53xx Series,

        GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

        GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE, GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345,

        GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700, 0x0349, 0x034B,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F, GeForce 6800 Ultra,

        GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, 0x0043, GeForce 6800 GT, 0x0049,

        Quadro FX 4000, Quadro FX 4400, 0x00C0, 0x00C1, GeForce 6800 LE,

        0x00C8, 0x00C9, 0x00CC, 0x00CE, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600,

        0x0142, 0x0143, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, 0x0147, GeForce Go 6600, 0x0149, 0x014B,

        0x014C, 0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, 0x0160, 0x0166, 0x0210,

        0x0211, 0x021D, 0x021E

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

        Trio32/64, Aurora64V+, Trio64UV+, Trio64V2/DX/GX

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

        virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

        86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

        trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/741GX/M741/760/M760, SIS340

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000, V2x00

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

        neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

        3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        ProSavage PN133, ProSavage KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128,

        SuperSavage/MX 64, SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR,

        ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

        CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

        CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

        ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100,

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

        tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

        cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

        tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

        cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

        cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

        cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1, cyberbladeXP4

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

        ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

        ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

        i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

        SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

        ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

        Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM, Cougar3DR

(II) via: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400, K8M800

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce4 MX 440 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [11] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce4 MX 440"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xF4000000

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 117  Serial#: 1279406391

(II) NV(0): Year: 2005  Week: 24

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  312 x 234 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 71 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) NV(0): Serial No: HXAY636619

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): samsung: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NV(0): samsung: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,samsung) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (104, 113)

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf6000000 - 0xf60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "on"

(**) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) NV(0): Option "CursorShadow" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Bueno , no se me ocurre que otra informacion aportar

La verdad que estoy un tanto desconcertado con esto

Espero sus respuestas , y desde ya les agradesco por su tiempo

----------

## kropotkin

Hola, yo tengo la misma T de video, y te acosejo que uses los driver 6629, ya que con esos no hay problemas, pero yo cuando le cargue los 7676¡, el video me cargaba, pero se me reiniciaba aveses por arte de magia la X, los 7676 sirven para videos mas nuevos, incluso para mi mx440 8x me andan mucho más rapido los 6629 que los 7676...

aveses no lo más nuevo es mejor...

el 7676 es mejor si tiene t de video más nuevas com por ejemplo de una geforce 6xxx en adelante..

----------

## esteban_conde

A ver así a bulto:

 *Quote:*   

> NVmakedevices.sh 

 

Asegurate de que tienes el script en /sbin.

----------

## Muralitox

holas , gracias por las respuestas , pero por el momento no hay suerte

Respecto a lo que decias vos kropotkin , de cambiar a la version 6629 ya lo probe y no cambio nada , sigue pasando exactamente lo mismo

y respecto a lo de NVmakedevices.sh que decias esteban , no lo he probado , pero no creo q sea eso , por q ese script si es q entendi bien se usa para el caso en que no tenga los dispositivos creados , y como ya postee , mira:

ls /dev/nvidia*

```

/dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidia2  /dev/nvidia4  /dev/nvidia6  /dev/nvidiactl

/dev/nvidia1  /dev/nvidia3  /dev/nvidia5  /dev/nvidia7

```

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Has instalado nvidia-glx y ejecutado opengl-update nvidia? Para probar si funciona ejecuta glxgears para ver si funcionan.

Por supuesto el modulo nvidia debe estár cargado.

----------

## esteban_conde

Ahora me acuerdo de algo que leí en la wiki.

Elimina esta parte de xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Subsection "Display"
> 
>         Depth       8
> 
>         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
> ...

 

El driver no admite más que 16 o 24 bits en Depth.

----------

## Muralitox

no hay suerte

probe comentando esto

```

Subsection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

```

volviendo a ejecutar opengl-update nvidia

y si , tengo nvidia-glx instalado

respecto a lo de antes

de asegurarme que NVmakedevices.sh este en /sbin , si esta ahi

y por las dudas volvi a ejecutarlo

pero nada

algua otra idea?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Franchute13

Hola, a mi me paso lo mismo

mira este post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397723-highlight-nvidia.html

busca el articulo de un tal mobiusproject

que hace modificaciones a un archivo

igualmente en mi caso no me andubo, pues ahora se queda fresaado en la venta que viene despues del logeo de KDE, esa que muesta con iconitos lo que esta cargando, me cuelga toda la maquina, asi que por ahora sigo usando nv en vez de nvidia en el xorg.conf

suerte

----------

## Muralitox

gracias por el link franchute

por desgracia hice lo que decia mobiusprojet , pero no paso nada

es decir , nada cambio , sigo teniendo el mismo problema

respecto a lo que decia esteban en un post anterior de ejecutar glxgears

eso solo puedo ejecutarlo cuando estoy con la X funcionando , y si funciona por q uso el driver nv

 :Confused:   a alguien mas se le ocurre algo?

----------

## ezeaguerre

Tenés el kernel compilado con agpgart ? porque en principio debería funcionar igual... pero eso es solo un principio :D

Probá de compilar el kernel desmarcando:

agpgart

Direct Render Infrastructure ( DRI )

y además fijate si tenés habilitado el framebuffer, si tenés habilitado el framebuffer probá de elegir el driver vesa-tng en ves del vesa común, o directamente probá de compilar sin framebuffer. También podrías prpobar de emergear de nuevo el driver de nvidia:

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

Porque el error que tira es "no screens founds" y esto a mi siempre ma pasó cuando tenía un error en la config. del monitor y/o placa de video, pero el xorg.conf parece estar en orden... así que debe ser como vos supones un problema del driver, tal vez re-emergeando funcione bien.

Suerte !!!

----------

## Franchute13

Muralitox , me vas a matar, pues lo que te mande era para otro error con la placa y no justamente para el tuyo. 

Saludos y perdona la confucion.

----------

## Muralitox

No hay problema franchunte , igual aprecio tu intencion de ayudar

respecto a lo que decis ezeaguerre

Si , lo tengo compilado con agpgart , voy a probar lo que decis de recompilar desmarcando DRI , y cambiando a vesa (lo tengo con vesa tng) o sacando de cuajo el framebuffer

respecto a lo de emerger nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx ya lo he hecho unas 26 veces jaja

sin embargo tengo entendido que nvidia-kernel hay q emergerlo si o se despues de compilar el kernel

y de lo de que fuese posible un error de configuracion realmente no creo por que ya probe con el xorgconfig para configurar de 0 y no he tenido suerte

ahora lo pruebo y mas tarde les comento que paso

gracias por su ayuda

----------

## Stolz

Los drivers 1.0.767 soportan tu tarjeta, asi es que tema de drivers creo que se puede descartar. El problema tiene que ser por tanto de Kernel o de configuración. En principio para una nVidia no hace falta AGPart. Tampoco tiene que ver si tienes marcado vesa-tng o vesa a secas, eso es para el framebuffer, poco tiene que ver con Xorg.

He probado tu configuracion de Xorg y he tendio que hacer un par de correcciones hasta que me ha funcionado, asi es que creo que el problema es tu configuración Xorg. Basandome en la tuya y respetandola lo maximo posible he hecho la siguiente y he comprobado que funciona de maravilla con el driver NVIDIA, tanto de video como de AGP. Pruebala y dime si te funciona:

```
Section   "Module"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "xtrap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

EndSection

Section   "Files"

   RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section   "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc101"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section   "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section   "Monitor"

   Identifier   "samsung"

   HorizSync   31.5-64.3

   VertRefresh   50-90

EndSection

Section   "Device"

   Identifier   "NV AGP"

   Driver   "nvidia"

   Option   "NoLogo" "True"

   Option   "NvAGP" "1"

EndSection

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen 1"

   Device   "NV AGP"

   Monitor   "samsung"

   DefaultDepth   24

   Subsection   "Display"

   Depth   8

   Modes   "1280x1024"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   ViewPort   0   0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection   "Display"

   Depth   16

   Modes   "1280x1024"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   ViewPort   0   0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection   "Display"

   Depth   24

   Modes   "1280x1024"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   ViewPort   0   0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section   "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Simple Layout"

   Screen   "Screen 1"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Si no te funciona prueba cambiando  Option	"NvAGP" "1" por Option	"NvAGP" "3"

Y si te sigue sin funcionar, es problema de tu kernel, habrá que mirarlo con mas detalle.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## ezeaguerre

 *Muralitox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si , lo tengo compilado con agpgart , voy a probar lo que decis de recompilar desmarcando DRI , y cambiando a vesa (lo tengo con vesa tng) o sacando de cuajo el framebuffer
> 
> 

 

Yo te decía al revés... que de vesa te pases a vesa-tng, yo lo tengo con vesa-tng y no tengo problemas, pero podrías probar deshabilitando el framebuffer ( por un rato al menos ).

Ah, cuando compiles el kernel seguí exactamente estos pasos ( porque de otra forma me ha dado problema el driver de nvidia ):

```

make

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/bzImage /boot/kernel-version /* kernel-version es solamente un ejemplo */

cp System.map /boot/System.map-version /* System.map-version es solamente un ejemplo */

reboot                                                      /* Reiniciar !!! */

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

eselect set opengl nvidia

```

----------

## Muralitox

Bueno , probe varias cosas que mencionaron ezeaguerre y stolz en los ultimos posts

Para empezar probe volver a compilar el kernel con y DRI y sin DRI , con agpgart y sin (sin me tira error en el driver nvidia y no puedo montar el modulo) 

con vesa y vesa tng  y finalmente tambien probe sacar framebuffer de raiz (en este ultimo caso paso algo muy raro , linux no arrancaba , es decir , quedaba entre la pantalla de lilo y la parte donde sale el pinguinito arriba a la izquierda , bueno  en medio de esos 2 aparecen unas letras blancas q pasan rapidamente , diciendo la velocidad de el micro , algo de la memoria y no se q mas , bueno , ahi se queda pero no tira error ni nada)

No olvide emerger nvidia-kernel despues de compilar tampoco (por las dudas tambien volvi a emerger nvidia-glx y bueno hice eselect set opengl nvidia)

y por ultimo probe usar la configuracion que posteaste vos Stolz , desde ya que gracias por la molestia de modificarla

pero no cambio nada , sigue dando el mismo error , tanto con NvAGP 1 como con 3

respecto a lo que decis de que si no es todo esto es probable de que sea el kernel , de donde ecxactamente puedo sacar la info del kernel para que puedan hecharle un vistazo? , por que eh visto que en algun thread postean esa info , pero no se bien de donde la sacan   :Rolling Eyes:   (disculpas , soy medio novatin ^_^)

----------

## ezeaguerre

Bueno, cuando compilás el kernel primero tenés que pasar la configuración, esta configuración se guarda en un archivo oculto llamado .config ( el punto lo hace oculto ). Si haces un ls -a lo vas a poder ver.

Entonces:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

kwrite .config

```

copias y pegas y ya.

o sino puedes hacer lo siguiente:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config /configuracion

```

y ya tienes el archivo a mano para verlo en detalle.

----------

## ezeaguerre

Prueba la siguiente configuración, es mi kernel, quizás no tenga todas las cosas que tu quieras pero tiene framebuffer con vesa-tng y soporte para memoria baja ( entre 0 y 800 MB de RAM ) y me anda perfecto con los drivers de nvidia.

Haz lo siguiente:

1. Copia el código.

2. Guardalo en un archivo ( ej: /config.txt )

y por último

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config config-backup

make mrproper

cp /config.txt .config

make menuconfig # para darle los retoques como el hecho de cambiar la compilación de athlon-xp a pentium 4 o lo

                           # que sea que tengas D:

make

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel

cp System.map /boot/System.map

reboot   # REINICIA LA MAQUINA SI O SI PARA Q CARGUE EL NUEVO KERNEL ( ANTES CONFIGURA EL GRUB O 

            # SOBREESCRIBE TUS VIEJOS ARCHIVOS )

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

eselect set opengl nvidia

startx

```

Ya se que varios pasos los repetí, pero para asegurarme que los hagas en ese orden :D

Este es mi archivo de config ( asegurate de copiarlo todo ):

Ah... y antes que anda.. es para la versión 2.6.14-gentoo, por las dudas puedes hacer antes:

```

emerge --sync # por si tienes que actualizar la lista de paquetes

emerge gentoo-sources

# y luego...

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.14-gentoo linux

```

EL ARCHIVO:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.14-gentoo

# Mon Nov  7 16:35:04 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE is not set

CONFIG_BROKEN=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_2BUFF_MODE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768-32@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## Solusan

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Los drivers 1.0.767 soportan tu tarjeta, asi es que tema de drivers creo que se puede descartar. El problema tiene que ser por tanto de Kernel o de configuración. En principio para una nVidia no hace falta AGPart. Tampoco tiene que ver si tienes marcado vesa-tng o vesa a secas, eso es para el framebuffer, poco tiene que ver con Xorg.
> 
> He probado tu configuracion de Xorg y he tendio que hacer un par de correcciones hasta que me ha funcionado, asi es que creo que el problema es tu configuración Xorg. Basandome en la tuya y respetandola lo maximo posible he hecho la siguiente y he comprobado que funciona de maravilla con el driver NVIDIA, tanto de video como de AGP. Pruebala y dime si te funciona:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola Stolz,

Yo tamnbien me estoy volviendo loco con la nvidia... te adjunto como lo tengo a ver si ves algo raro (si puedes).

Muchísimas gracias!

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option    "Device"    "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option    "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

   Option    "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "t903"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier "geforce"

#   Driver     "nv"

#   VideoRam   131072

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "geforce"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier       "geforce"

   VendorName       "nvidia"

   Driver           "nv"

   Option           "DPMS" "on"

   Option           "CursorShadow" "true" #chorradita

   VideoRam    131072

   Option       "NvAGP" "3"

EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "t903"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## ezeaguerre

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier       "geforce"

   VendorName       "nvidia"

   Driver           "nv"

   Option           "DPMS" "on"

   Option           "CursorShadow" "true" #chorradita

   VideoRam    131072

   Option       "NvAGP" "3"

EndSection 

```

Donde dice driver estás usando el nv, este no es el driver correcto, tenés que usar el driver nvidia

```

Driver           "nvidia"

```

proba de esta forma.

----------

## Solusan

 *ezeaguerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

Disculpas  :Smile: 

Si si, lo pruebo de esa manera, con nvidia en vez de nv

Es que lo estaba pillando desde la conf que chuta.

Sorry.

----------

## ezeaguerre

Probaste de hacer lo demás que dijimos en el thread?

Si querés mandame tu archivo de configuración del kernel ( /usr/src/linux/.config ) y tu xorg.conf a mi correo y yo los reviso y veo que puede estar pasando, lo mismo le digo a Muralitox.

Mi correo es ezeaguerre ARROBA gmail PUNTO com, mándenme los archivos de configuracion y los reviso a ver si encuentro algo raro.

Suerte.

----------

## Stolz

Muralitox, ahora que me acuerdo, los drivers 6629 no soportaban las series GeForce4 MX. Si los estas usando, actualizalos a la última version disponible en Portage, la 1.0.7676-r1

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## Muralitox

buenas , disculpen la demora en responder

empiezo por el ultimo , respecto a lo que decis stolz de la version del driver , tengo :

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1  -dlloader 0 kB

asi q voy a hacer lo que vos decis ezeaguerre voy a emerger el kernel 2.6.14 y uso tu configuracion a ver si me funciona

esta noche hago el sync y maniana lo compilo y les digo que paso

----------

## Muralitox

bueno , ya probe hacer lo que dijiste ezeaguerre , y nada

el mismo error de siempre

lo unico que toque de tu kernel fueron :

la parte del procesador lo cambie a p3 , agregue soporte para mi cablemodem usb , agregue soporte de el sistema de archivos de win , y no recuerdo que mas

pero de la parte grafica no toque absolutamente nada 

y de la parte donde esta el agpgart , no estaba agregado agpgart ni DRI , asi que supuse que era aproposito y lo deje tal cual

me estoy volviendo loco jaja

alguna otra sugerencia?

----------

## ezeaguerre

Jeje... ya no se que más pensar...

Puedes si quieres mandarme el .config de tu kernel por mail y yo me fijo a ver q pasa... pero si usaste el mio debería de andar....

Cuáles fueron los pasos que seguiste ??? Seguro estás haciendo todo bien ??

```

#!/bin/sh

# Script para asegurarme que esté todo en orden PARTE 1

cd /usr/src/linux

make menu_config

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.14

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.14

echo "" >> /boot/grub/menu.lst

# Cambiar (hd0) por lo que corresponda 

# y elegir el nuevo menú al bootear

echo "root(hd0)" >> /boot/grub/menu.lst

echo "title GNU/Linux Gentoo 2.6.14" >> /boot/grub/menu.lst

echo "kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14" >> /boot/grub/menu.lst

reboot

```

```

#!/bin/sh

# Segunda PARTE

emerge nvidia-kerne nvidia-glx

eselect set opengl nvidia

```

Jeje... la verdad no se me ocurre que puede ser... si no te estás equivocando en el orden de los pasos no se que podrá ser....

----------

## Muralitox

bueno , te mando por mail mi .config , tal vez sea demasiado larga como para ponerlo en el foro

por q los pasos los hice tal cual  

cambio el link de linux al kernel 2.6.14 , make menuconfig , configurar

despues make && make modules_install  , despues monto /boot  y copio el System.map y el kernel

configuro el lilo  y ejecuto lilo , desmonto -boot y reinicio y listo

De hecho si hiciese algo mal en la compilacion no arrancaria o algo asi

pero arranca y me tira el mismo error 

despues vuelvo a emerger nvidia-glx y nvidia-kernel y hago lo de eselect

 asi q no me queda otra q pensar q tengo algo mal configurado en  el kernel

----------

## ezeaguerre

Ok. Me ha llegado, luego lo reviso, es que acabo de llegar son las doce de la noche y me muero de sueño, encima ha llovido a cántaros... decir que llegue empapado es quedarse corto.... jeje... así que me voy derecho a la camita  :D

Pero mañana lo reviso

----------

## Muralitox

no me abandonen muchachos  :Sad:  !!

ezeaguerre , pudiste hecharle un vistazo al config?

si alguno cree que me falto dar algun tipo de informacion diganme y con gusto se las proporciono , yo realmente , no se q sera ya

----------

